
Eritrea, where ATMs are unknown and SIM cards are like gold dust - kick
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-49727573
======
kick
_There are no ATMs in Eritrea. The car-buyer told us that when the border with
Ethiopia opened last year following the end of the "state of war" between the
two nations, he went to Mekelle city in northern Ethiopia and his ''jaw
dropped'' when he saw ''people taking a large amount of money out of a
machine''._

It's incredible and harrowing how different their experience is from our own.

